# OK, "mywifeshusband"...here ya go !!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, "B"...here's what I wuz waitin' for... All ready to go Monday.. First couple of pix are the pen you bid on and won.. A great looking Majestic with black and gold threads in acrylic.. The bottom pix are a couple of 'freebies' I'm chunkin' in as a 'Thank You' for helping out Stumpy and the Good Ol' Boys...

One is a really nice antler/cartridge pen...the other is a really good looking stick of wood (spalted maple) with a ' Bustin' Spec' on the clip...

The bottom pic I just chunked in for all the other pen turners on the forum. Been 'prepping' for my fall production..LOL.. I found out it's easier for me to cut and drill and tube and glue and square a BUNCH of blanks all at one time.. That's the part I REALLY don't like to do.. Then I can just go out in the PM and pick a set or two and grind away on the lathe and finish and assemble the pens. Mucho better for my 'attitude'.... Ya gotta pardon the mess, though.. One thing I ain't is neat....:rotfl:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful T! Love your work!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

All the pens look real good but that black one is fine Jim.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work as always.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*PoppaHobbs*

That has to be the prettiest one I have ever seen. Great work.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful pens my friend !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Mate!! I really like the Majestic!!! You make it look so easy!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Great looking pens as usual Jim. Keep up the good work and pics.


----------

